# America's Infomart



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Good Afternoon All,

Received a call today from Aim for questions regarding a work order I completed and submitted about a week ago. Attempted to respond to their call and received a busy signal from both of their phone numbers. I then fired off an email to the interested individual to which I recieved:



> Our phone lines are currently down, and I will call you as soon as they are back up.
> 
> Thank you.


Then, two hours later I received:


> Our phone lines are still down, lets attempt this via e-mail. Our questions are as follows;


Then, after attempting to respond to their email I received notice that their website was down. 

I am curious if this is happening to any of you fine individuals who "work with" America's Infomart.

Thank you,


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Nevermind. Looks like they got their ducks in a row. Their webpage and phones are back up.

Good Day.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

72opp said:


> Nevermind. Looks like they got their ducks in a row. Their webpage and phones are back up.
> 
> Good Day.


Red flag!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Red flag!!!






They've had A LOT of those this year.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

There one of the companies that have NEVER screwed me. (knocking on wood as i type...............)


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't get a lot from them but they have always paid when we did.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

I got a call from them about 3 weeks ago saying they had some new work coming up in my area. First 2 weeks had 2 initial secures, 2 wints, 3 initial lawns, insurance inspection and a hazard removal about $2300 total invoiced to them so far. Havent had anything new come in yet and honestly I kind of hope they don't send me much more before I get the first check from them. Seemed to be WAYYYY to easy to negotiate good pricing with them and get it on paper. Had no idea GOOD prcing in this business was still available without working direct through agents... 
Keeping my fingers crossed that a check appears sometime and shows a ray of light to the near empty pocket of profit.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

tenec said:


> I got a call from them about 3 weeks ago saying they had some new work coming up in my area. First 2 weeks had 2 initial secures, 2 wints, 3 initial lawns, insurance inspection and a hazard removal about $2300 total invoiced to them so far. Havent had anything new come in yet and honestly I kind of hope they don't send me much more before I get the first check from them. Seemed to be WAYYYY to easy to negotiate good pricing with them and get it on paper. Had no idea GOOD prcing in this business was still available without working direct through agents...
> Keeping my fingers crossed that a check appears sometime and shows a ray of light to the near empty pocket of profit.



You'll get your check and they also send out a monthly news letter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Had a few issues with them losing pictures and not recieving PCR faxes but it seemed to be straitened out pretty quick. Are you familiar with the 10% penalty of not having everything submitted by 2pm, and if so do they stick to there guns on it? It seemed to me like it might just be a little smoke being blown...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

tenec said:


> Had a few issues with them losing pictures and not recieving PCR faxes but it seemed to be straitened out pretty quick. Are you familiar with the 10% penalty of not having everything submitted by 2pm, and if so do they stick to there guns on it? It seemed to me like it might just be a little smoke being blown...



I am always a bit early as i have an office set up in my truck so i don't really know......


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, they'll stick it to you on the 10%.
Once in a while if you have a good excuse they'll wave it, but don't count on it.


----------



## YourMaineHandyman (Jan 30, 2013)

*No problems with Infomart here*

I have worked for AIM for about 3 years and never had a problem. They pay very well on there snow removals and repairs and such. Always been good to me here in maine. I have 4 properties with them.


----------

